# Hurricane Sandy



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

To all you folks on the east coast, stay safe.
Have a read here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/power_failure.php


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks man. Looks like I should be safe.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

fusion said:


> To all you folks on the east coast, stay safe.
> Have a read here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/power_failure.php


Great thoughts Fusion...also thinking and wishing for the best for everyone


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, I'm safe but pretty pissed off cause they cut anything that's not news. Meaning any channel that's not showing news will not work. Grrr...


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

that blows


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Lights just got dimmer... the power better not go out... I didn't buy any battery powered air pumps.
I went to the LFS today and they were completely sold out of battery operated pumps. At least there was a 10% discount on everything.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My power has been out for over 3 hours...thank goodness for generators.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Stay safe everyone! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Heard a transformer blow and power went out came back on about 30 minutes later. Hopefully stays that way *knocks on wood* stay safe everyone.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

My powers out. From what I've heard, it's going to be that way for 3-7 more days.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

metricliman said:


> My powers out. From what I've heard, it's going to be that way for 3-7 more days.


From what I read NY and Nj are expected to be without power for atleast a week.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I had no idea they even made battery powered air pumps. I think I will see if I can find one just to have on hand in emergencies.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

I know the Walmart by me carries them. They have them in the fishing/hunting section of the store so would think they would be in the general area at a Walmart by you


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks I will check when I go to Wally world on Friday. If they don't then I did find them on ebay for about $9/$10 shipped.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah think there like 8-10 at Walmart don't remember lol


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thought I'd give my update. Power has been out at my place since Monday at 4:30 pm. I was able to juggle running a fridge and rotating tanks sparingly off of a small generator. My neighbor got power back so we have a cord strung to run the same, and we are also back feeding water from her as I'm on a well. Water changes may do more damage, as hers has a pH of 6.6, mine is 8. Plus I did massive 75-80% changes on every tank the day before or day of the storm. Tanks are staying at 68-72, lights off, most heaters unplugged from time to time because I can only run a few things off the one outlet. Fish seem fine so far and they haven't been fed since Saturday morning. I have a priority list if things get worse trying to keep up. I have a single air pump running 13 sponges, so that will help with bio and aeration. Regardless, my problem pale in comparison to many people devastated by the storm.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My power is still out too. First time since Monday I've even had internet (only when the generator is running). Gas to get to work is starting to be a bigger problem at this time. I've lost a couple fish but considering...everything is great.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

My powers back on!!! So happy!!! Stay safe guys


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

I work for a utility company in south TX, we sent crews to new jersey to help restore power. I expect you have crews from all over helping out.

I'm always very proud of them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, men from Illinois and Indiana fixed my roads, we cheer them when we pass, bring them coffee and stuff like that. I'm back on...having heat is nice!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Glad to hear you guys are back in the electrified civilization :thumb: Longest I ever went without power was about 8 years ago when it went out all over the midwest/NE and Canada in July that one year and we went about a week without power, that sucked BAD so I know you guys must be super happy to have power again 8)


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Still out here on our corner. Some places got it back some didn't. My neighbor was told the 9th, I'm hoping not! We jumped the heat for myself and also ran 200'+ of cords and hose from another neighbor to get our elderly neighbors heat and water. Fish are doing ok, lost only one tiny fry and one juvy so far. They are some tough fish. I was able to get $30 worth of gas yesterday so both of our cars are ok. We are conserving and have made only one trip to the store for food this week. Kids in our town are now scheduled for school Wednesday to Friday next week, not sure how that's going to work out for those who may have left with no power. I am heading back to work in the bayway refinery tomorrow, I was told it is a mess and may be 3-4 weeks before it comes back online. Our office trailer 3/4 mile from the Arthur kill had water almost to the bottom(it's 3' off the ground). I was told that the water at the salt water pumping station, where they draw water in to cool the different units, was completely submerged. Something like 11' above normal.


----------



## norwalkfisherman (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got my power back 3:00 this morning, i have been running my tank off of a motor home grade power inverter. Lost one of my parrot cichlids, but watching the news, i am greatful that is all i lost. My heart goes out to all of those that have been affected by sandy, and hopefully this nor'easter will be gentle this week. Stay safe..

Mike
Norwalk, CT


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Power was restored yesterday(the 7th) at 3:30PM, a crew from Illinois. Not a moment too soon before the nor'easter. We had one momentary blip in the power last night, but it came right back. Tanks were in the 66-70 range most of the time. No feeding, no lights, and 80% water changes the day before and of the storm worked wonders. A diaphragm air pump running sponges in all 13 tanks worked wonders, along with rotating power from a neighbor to keep existing filters wet. Total losses, out of about 400(adults, juvies, and weeks old fry), amounted to one Rusty Fry, 1 Trig juvy, 1 Jalo Reef Afra juvy, and an adult shellie(Multifasciatus).


----------

